
Everyone Hates Martin Shkreli. Everyone Is Missing the Point - jcater
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/cultural-comment/everyone-hates-martin-shkreli-everyone-is-missing-the-point
======
late2part
I think he's a rude despicable human being, but he's an American citizen with
rights, and he has no obligation to answer to Congress. Congress could
legislate drug price if they want, but they won't.

~~~
chrisbennet
Or at least let the medicare bargain for drugs.

------
godzillabrennus
Martin is the living embodiment of the ethics of Wall Street. He smiles as
elected representatives remind him that he will cause people to suffer. We
shouldn't blame Martin, we should blame ourselves.

